# My first grinder



## Tony Beale (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am thinking about a new Rancilio Rocky Doserless Coffee Grinder 2014 Ed as my first grinder. It sells on Coffeeitalia for about £220 which suites my budget.

Tony.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Tony

Speaking from experience - you may quickly grow tired of the Rocky. It is stepped which means changing the grind to suit can be very frustrating. There are other more capable grinders in the same price band. If you are prepared to consider pre-loved then you enter the world of small commercial grinders (think Mazzer Superjolly) which is a major step up in quality.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I got nothing but consistently poor shots with my Rocky SD. I would seriously consider something else. The Mignon seems to have the greatest consistency at this price point but I've never used one in anger. The used market can provide you with something many times better for the money though. SJ is a good compromise of cost/size and can be modded to suite single dosing pretty easily.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Something that's stepless might be a good start.

For the same price you could pick up a used Mignon which is about the same foot print. Mignon would also give you a significant greater grind consistency.

You could also look at a used mini Mazzer or Super jolly for an even better grind.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> I got nothing but consistently poor shots with my Rocky SD. I would seriously consider something else. The Mignon seems to have the greatest consistency at this price point but I've never used one in anger. The used market can provide you with something many times better for the money though. SJ is a good compromise of cost/size and can be modded to suite single dosing pretty easily.


Beat me to it Spence.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Beat me to it Spence.


Darren beat us both


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

yep - a Mignon can be had for £236 delivered - google Fridge Freezer Direct


----------



## Tony Beale (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for all of your advice. I couldn't find a Mignon on Fridge Freezer Direct but i found a Mark II on bellabarista.co.uk for £279.99. This model could be an option but i will also wait and see what else comes up used.

Tony.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Good stuff, for what its worth the SJ is in a different league to the mignon. Gumtree sometimes turns up with that sort of thing if you search for mazzer grinder.


----------



## Tony Beale (Nov 29, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Good stuff, for what its worth the SJ is in a different league to the mignon. Gumtree sometimes turns up with that sort of thing if you search for mazzer grinder.


Thanks Xpenno that's another good option. From the reply's so far it looks like the SJ is highly thought of.

Tony.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I sold my Mazzer Mini for £220 and it was a great little grinder. Much rather a used Mini than a new Rocky. Plus when upgrade fever strikes, you'll get back most of your dough if you look after it (assuming you don't buy a lemon off eBay, there is a certain risk with used kit).

The super jolly is even better than a mini, a tad more dosh and a wee bit bigger and you will find them in use in many a café. They had 2 in the place I stopped in today. True commercial grade kit, but very popular at the moment so they command good money.


----------



## Tony Beale (Nov 29, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I sold my Mazzer Mini for £220 and it was a great little grinder. Much rather a used Mini than a new Rocky. Plus when upgrade fever strikes, you'll get back most of your dough if you look after it (assuming you don't buy a lemon off eBay, there is a certain risk with used kit).
> 
> The super jolly is even better than a mini, a tad more dosh and a wee bit bigger and you will find them in use in many a café. They had 2 in the place I stopped in today. True commercial grade kit, but very popular at the moment so they command good money.


The Mazzer Mini looks an ideal option if one came up, the SJ looks quite a lot bigger and I don't have too much room to play with. There is a lot to consider!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I find think the SJ is that much taller, it's more deeper (I think) compared to the Mazzer mini.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes that's true. The mini is a great option where size and budget are at a premium. But to be fair, a super jolly, whilst looking a fair bit larger, probably doesn't have a much bigger footprint in terms of counter space (don't know dims off the top of my head but difference isn't huge). Height could be a factor, but you can run a super jolly with a 58mm (?) lens hood instead of the hopper which means you'll get it under a cupboard. It's pretty much got to be smaller than my Zenith 65e.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not actually in Australia this is all Tapatalk's fault. Here's the mini for comparison.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

What sort of glue do you have to use for the above!










John


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

A superjolly with lens hood hopper will be lower in height than a Mini with hopper as per hotmetals picture. The SJ easily fits under cupboards that are 50cm above worktops.


----------



## Tony Beale (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures they put things in perspective.

Tony.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No problem you're welcome. Although bear in mind that shelf above my kit is a lot higher than the bottom of yer average kitchen cupboards. You can just see a corner of the cupboard on the right above the microwave. As for perspective, that picture represents half my kitchen LOL!


----------



## Tony Beale (Nov 29, 2014)

Can't fault you. That's my sort of perspective !!!

Tony


----------

